# Painting lip spoiler



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

I just bought an unpainted lip spoiler for my 2018 cruze LT. My car is graphite metallic and im looking to be pointed towards the right direction for paint. Should I just spray paint it after sanding it with like 2000 grit? Anyone have any paint they would recommend that is the correct color? Thanks!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

gacl said:


> I just bought an unpainted lip spoiler for my 2018 cruze LT. My car is graphite metallic and im looking to be pointed towards the right direction for paint. Should I just spray paint it after sanding it with like 2000 grit? Anyone have any paint they would recommend that is the correct color? Thanks!


Normal spray paint is too hard and subject to nicks. Plasti-Dip seems to be a bit more flexible and less prone to chipping caused by small rocks/debris tossed up behind other vehicles.

There are other brands of this type product out there if you Google for it.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

gacl said:


> I just bought an unpainted lip spoiler for my 2018 cruze LT. My car is graphite metallic and im looking to be pointed towards the right direction for paint. Should I just spray paint it after sanding it with like 2000 grit? Anyone have any paint they would recommend that is the correct color? Thanks!


Typically, you would knock the shine off of it with 220 grit. Then apply primer and sand that down with 400 grit. 600 if you want to be particular 

Make sure the primer is compatible with whatever is underneath it, and with whatever you plan to put on top.

The best way to resolve those two issues is to go to an automotive paint shop and take the spoiler with you. They can direct you to the correct primer, and they can mix up the matching paint for the spoiler based on the color code on the RPO sticker.

When you shoot the paint, make sure the dew point is low - ie, low humidity - otherwise, depending on the formulation of the paint, it could blush and come out dull looking. Again, the guys at the paint shop should be able to advise you on that.

You might can find matching paint at an auto parts store. They often sell touch-up paint - eg, DupliColor. My experience is that these are usually hot-solvent paints which are more prone to blushing, escpecially if you live in the sun belt.

You'll pay more going to a paint shop, but that way you have a better chance of getting it done right the first time.

YMMV.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Graphite MetallicGPAWA-457B


G B Y2018ChevroletCruzeGraphiteGPA B [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] X [/FONT]WA457B943295

Touch up paint | Touch Up Paint | AutomotiveTouchup 
This is one choice...


----------

